# 2012 accounting job opportunities



## hii (Mar 12, 2012)

Good day everyone,

I've got my PR and plan to move to Australia in the next few months. but was really concerned about the job market this year.

I'm an ACCA member with around 6 years of accounting working experiences in Singapore. 3 years doing audit in big4, and 3 years as accountant in a MNC. 
Can anyone advise me how is the accounting job market this year? is it worse than before? can someone like me find a decent accounting/finance related job in around 1-2months? how's the accounting prospects?

Thanks for your kindly advice in advance


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Hii, heard that the job market for accountant is a bit challenge now.
High competition with low demand. However don't get demotivated. You have to be there only the employer will look through your cv and call you


----------

